# Gnome Zeitgeist in Betrieb nehmen

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nun möchte ich gnome Zeitgeist benutzen.

Dazu soll man einen Dienst starten und dann kann man z.B. Zeitgeist Explorer nach den Einträgen schauen.

Hat das jemand in Betrieb? 

Irgendwelche Tipps und Suchbegriffe für google?

Schon mal besten Dank für jede Idee!

----------

## Schattenschlag

Öhm  Irgendwelche Tipps und Suchbegriffe für google? 

Ist jetzt nicht dein ernst oder ? Frage wie bist du eigentlich auf Linux und speziell auf Gentoo gekommen ? 

Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon mal für den nächsten Satz.

Aber wäre es nicht besser wenn du zu Ubuntu System wanderst ?

ach ja man findet über dein Thema bei Google 

Ungefähr 13.000 Ergebnisse (0,34 Sekunden)

----------

## franzf

MMn. gab es das früher hier im Forum nicht. Also, dass es einige Leute für nötig erachten bei jedem Thread eines Fragestellers dessen Unfähigkeit o.Ä. herauszustellen.

Evtl. war die Frage nicht präzise genug gestellt, da habe ich z.B. hier gerade Probleme. Aber das kann man auch höflicher erfragen.

----------

## py-ro

@Schattenschlag spar dir solche Antworten bitte.

Wenn du nicht helfen kannst oder willst, dann lass es einfach.

Leider kann ich Tinitus aber auch nicht weiterhelfen, Gnome benutze ich selber nicht.

Bye

Py

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und Zeitgeist ist wohl auch eingeschlafen. Es wurde mal darüber geredet, als Gnome3 noch in der Planung war. Aber inzwischen habe ich schon lange nichts mehr davon gehört.

Ansonsten, in der Suchmaschine deiner Wahl "gentoo zeitgeist" eingeben, da kommt einiges. Aber uralt. Und ansonsten, es gibt das USE-Flag "zeitgeist". Einfach setzen und schauen, was passiert. Meistens sagt einem emerge und die elogs dann alles notwendige.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein wenig mit den Paketen gespielt. Es läuft jetzt ohne Fehler im Log. Mal sehen ob es was aufzeichnet...

```
[I] dev-dotnet/zeitgeist-sharp

     Available versions:  ~0.8.0.0 0.8.0.0-r1 {doc}

     Installed versions:  0.8.0.0-r1(21:30:22 13.05.2015)(-doc)

     Homepage:            https://launchpad.net/zeitgeist-sharp/

     Description:         Mono DBus API wrapper for Zeitgeist

[I] dev-libs/libzeitgeist

     Available versions:  0.3.18 {static-libs}

     Installed versions:  0.3.18(21:30:13 13.05.2015)(-static-libs)

     Homepage:            http://launchpad.net/libzeitgeist/

     Description:         Client library to interact with zeitgeist

[?] gnome-extra/zeitgeist

     Available versions:  [M]0.9.14 [M]0.9.14-r1 [M]~0.9.15 {+datahub downloads-monitor extensions +fts icu introspection nls plugins sql-debug telepathy PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"}

     Installed versions:  0.9.14-r1(21:12:07 14.05.2015)(datahub downloads-monitor fts icu introspection nls plugins sql-debug telepathy -extensions PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7")

     Homepage:            http://launchpad.net/zeitgeist/

     Description:         Service to log activities and present to other apps

[I] gnome-extra/zeitgeist-datasources

     Available versions:  0.8.1 {bzr chromium emacs firefox geany mono static-libs telepathy thunderbird tomboy vim PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"}

     Installed versions:  0.8.1(21:30:36 13.05.2015)(bzr chromium emacs firefox geany telepathy tomboy vim -mono -static-libs -thunderbird PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7")

     Homepage:            https://launchpad.net/zeitgeist-datasources/ http://zeitgeist-project.com/

     Description:         Plugins whose work is to push activities as events into Zeitgeist daemon

[I] gnome-extra/zeitgeist-explorer

     Available versions:  0.2 0.2-r1 {PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4"}

     Installed versions:  0.2-r1(08:07:50 13.05.2015)(PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4")

     Homepage:            https://launchpad.net/zeitgeist-explorer/

     Description:         Monitor and inspect Zeitgeist's log at a low level - developer tool

[I] gnome-extra/zeitgeist-extensions

     Available versions:  0.0.13-r2 {fts geolocation memprofile sqldebug tracker PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"}

     Installed versions:  0.0.13-r2(21:30:01 13.05.2015)(memprofile tracker -fts -geolocation -sqldebug PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7")

     Homepage:            https://launchpad.net/zeitgeist-extensions/

     Description:         Allow manipulating events before/after insertion as well as before fetching

```

starten mit:

```

zeitgeist-daemon --replace --log-level=debug --log-file zeitgeist.log
```

Wenn es nicht klappt erst ein:

```

rm -R ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/*
```

Vielleicht kann es mal jemand testen ob es mit gnome 3.14 bessr läuft.

Edit:

Mit gnome-extra/zeitgeist-0.9.15 läuft es jetzt. g(vim) mußte ich auch noch die neueste Version nehmen...

Jetzt müßte ich nur noch einen Autostart hinbekommen unter gnome.

Wie kriegt man das hin?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also bei mir wurde Zeitgeist mitgeliefert und ich habe auch einen zeitgeist-datahub laufen. Quasi als default-Einstellung vom normalen Gnome-Desktop.

Die offizielle Seite verweist auf omgubuntu.co.uk wo einige interessante Artikel auf Englisch über Zeitgeist stehen. Mir ist es das erste mal in einem Michael Schilli - Perl spioniert einem Schnüffler nach IM Zeitgeist an Zentrale(Linux Magazin Artikel) begegnet.

Generell stehe ich einem solchen Index-Dienst immer ziemlich kritisch gegenüber, aber eigentlich hatte ich auch mal vor mir diesen Dienst genau anzusehen. Eben weil hier eine quelloffene Version hoffentlich die Möglichkeiten bietet solche persönlichen Daten eben auf den eigenen Servern zu verwalten.

Die Entwicklung wurde wohl eingestellt, aber das Projekt ist wohl schon Reif, nicht tot. :)

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> Öhm  Irgendwelche Tipps und Suchbegriffe für google? 
> 
> Ist jetzt nicht dein ernst oder ? Frage wie bist du eigentlich auf Linux und speziell auf Gentoo gekommen ? 
> 
> Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon mal für den nächsten Satz.
> ...

 

:)

Ich kann verstehen warum du das fragst. Ich kann auch verstehen warum andere hier dich für diesen Post leicht angefahren haben. Aber ich habe vollstes Verständnis dafür das Tinitus versucht hat hier mal anzufragen.

Es gibt verschiedene Punkte, bei denen man im Netz nach einem Thema sucht... und anschließend stößt man auf 2.000 high ranked Suchergebnisse die alle vielleicht veraltet sind. Wenn man dann an dem Punkt anfängt sich einem Projekt über dieses unbekannten Terrain zu nähern stößt man sehr oft auf Probleme die man umgehen könnte wenn man vorher jemanden findet der sich damit auskennt. Oder eben jemand der diese Entwicklung beobachet hat.

Meist kommt so was auf weil es zu wenig oder gar keine Dokumentationen gibt.

Mein Tipp: Am besten über die Projektseite nach Hinweisen suchen. Oft sind Blogs und Dokumentationen wie Ubuntu oder Archlinux Wiki interessant. Auch schaue ich gerne in der Presse nach aktuellen Artikeln. Aktuelle Bücher für Geld sind auch oft viel Wert, veraltete Bücher leider nicht immer. Da muss man selber einschätzen wie man vorgeht. Bei Programmiersprachen schaue ich mir erst mal die Versionszusammenfassung an, ähnlich wie die Kernel-Review bei Heise. Quasi "Was hat sich denn die letzten 2 Jahre getan?" ;)

An der eigenen Recherche kommt man aber meist nicht vorbei. Das würde ich Tinitus jetzt aber auch nicht ankreiden, er hat ja nicht nach der Komplettlösung gefragt sondern nur nach Suchbegriffen.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Meine Antwort oben war sicher nicht ganz fein ok ... aber wenn man was wissen will über ein Programm oder dergleichen kann man ja dazu schreiben das man selber auch schon gesucht hat.

Ich bin halt etwas anders mittlerweile, auch nicht ganz Fehlerfrei wenn ich meine Fragen so im Nachhinein angucke.

Aber ich versuche vorher selber nach Infos zu suchen, wenn ich nichts gefunden habe starte ich eine Frage in einem Forum und schreibe aber auch dazu was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe und wo ich noch Hilfe brauche und suche.

Naja und Suchbegriffe sollte man schon finden wenn man sich für ein Programm interessiert oder nicht ?

Naja nichts desto trotz  "sorry" für meine böse erste Antwort, war nicht ganz ok von mir.

mfg

schatti

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ja das sollte man schon. Aber wie schon geschrieben, mit der Zeit... wird man selber immer bequemer. Einfach weil die Themen für die man sich interessiert schneller zunehmen als man sie versteht. Bestimmt die Altersfalle schlecht hin.

Nebenbei, googel nutzen hat schon etwas ekliges in unserem (OT!) Überwachungsstaat finde ich es fast schon sympathisch wenn das jemand weniger nutzen mag. Wie gut das duckduckgo.com noch existiert aber leider nicht die selbe Qualität besitzt.

Ich wünschte wirklich man könnte solche Fragen mittlerweile mit einem Blick in den Quellcode erledigen... ;) Leider ist das dennoch der direkter aber viel langsamere Weg sich einem solchen Problem zu nähern.

Bin mittlerweile über jeden froh der Gentoo oder überhaupt Linux nutzt.

----------

## Christian99

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Nebenbei, googel nutzen hat schon etwas ekliges in unserem (OT!) Überwachungsstaat finde ich es fast schon sympathisch wenn das jemand weniger nutzen mag. Wie gut das duckduckgo.com noch existiert aber leider nicht die selbe Qualität besitzt.

 

da gibt es ja dann auch noch startpage.com, was, einfach gesagt, google mit proxy ist.

----------

## misterjack

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Nebenbei, googel nutzen hat schon etwas ekliges in unserem (OT!) Überwachungsstaat

 

Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Welches eine und welches andere meinst du?

Google und Überwachungsstaat?

Vorweg, ich schätze Google und deren Mitarbeiter auch dessen Engagement im Open Source Bereich. Für mich ist es aber nicht don't be evil, sondern lediglich das kleinere Übel. Jeder der Informationsverarbeitende Systeme betreut und aufbaut hat in meinen Augen eine gewisse Verantwortung. Ähnlich wie eine Institution welche sich als Bank bezeichnet, dafür sorge zu tragen hat das die Einlagen vor physischen Angriffen geschützt werden müssen.

Jetzt ist weder Google, Twitter oder Facebook in irgendeiner Art verpflichtet ein bestimmtes Klima zu schaffen oder zu erhalten. Allerdings begünstigen sich alle Parteien gegenseitig und schaffen durch ihre mangelnde Transparenz schon eine Art "kalter Krieg 2.0". Nur sind die Player diesmal nicht zwei Weltmächte in Form von Ländern, sondern viele verschiedene Unternehmen die alle Beteiligten (wie schon im kalten Krieg) gegeneinander ausspielen.

Es ist ganz klar unsere Freiheit, auch durch Wissensvorsprung oder Individualisierung uns von unseren einzelnen Mitmenschen und deren Interessen zu unterscheiden. Wenn dritte es aber ganz subtil Kontrollieren, landet unsere Gesellschaft direkt wieder im Mittelalter.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Wer nicht Google mag kann ja 

http://yacy.net/de/Anwendungen.html

http://www.yacy-websuche.de/wiki/index.php/De:FAQ#Worum_geht_es.3F

verwenden .... ist zwar am Anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig aber echt cool das Tool ^^ Verwende Yacy schon ewig .... hmmm

----------

## musv

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> Wer nicht Google mag kann ja 
> 
> http://yacy.net/de/Anwendungen.html

 

Hab's mal installiert. Die Idee finde ich klasse, ABER:

Das Teil braucht Java. Eine Installation auf meiner NAS ist damit nicht unbedingt ratsam.

Die Suche dauert. Kein Vergleich zu den großen Suchmaschinen.

Die Ergebnisse... naja. Bei mir kannte yacy nicht mal n-tv.de.

Gute Idee mit viel Potential, aber momentan vermutlich eher eine Machbarkeitsstudie. Im praktischen Einsatz noch zuviele Schwächen.

----------

## Schattenschlag

War so frei und hab einen eigenen Thread eröffnet wegen OT hier uns so halt  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1018424.html

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Schattenschlag wrote:*   Wer nicht Google mag kann ja 
> 
> http://yacy.net/de/Anwendungen.html 
> 
> Hab's mal installiert. Die Idee finde ich klasse, ABER:
> ...

 

----------

